# anal abcess



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am posting here, too, to see if I can get some advice. I put the original post on the Chron's bulletin board but have not gotten any comments yet. It started off as what I thought was a boil, then it drained blood. It fills up and drains more blood. I see my GP on Monday and the surgeon who does my colonoscopies on Thursday. Yes, I am concerned with the amount of blood. I have done lots of research but really need to hear from those who have been there, done that. You have all give me such good advice in the past along with comforthing, which is what I really need right now. I was diagnosed IBSd but I see that people with the anal abcesses, fistulas, etc have Chron's. Thanks for your help.GadJett


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

My youngest son (age 32) had peri-anal fistulas 2 years ago. They were caused by toxic colitis in the 6 inch piece of sigmoid they left attached to the rectum. He had to have an ileostomy when he was 14. They kept the rectum open in the hopes that someday they could create an internal pouch for him. Well, 17 years later, he developed toxic colitis in that 6 inch piece (pouchitis), he didn't know it at the time because he was not in pain.....he just had a tad more of bloody mucus from the rectum and he ignored it for a long time. Then he became very very ill with fever, chills, shakes and so much pain he actually crawled to the phone to call for help. The Doc figured the infection had to somehow work it's way out, so it turned into perianal fistulas. He had one on each side of his rectum. He had to have the fistulas opened and scraped and setons put in (under anesthetic, of course) to keep it open and draining. It took a long time for his to heal. Almost a year. He had them scraped and the seton moved slightly down about once every 2 months until it looked really clean. Then the setons were removed and it was allowed to heal shut. Then, a year ago, they created an "S" pouch for him. He hasn't had any more trouble with fistulas and he's hoping he won't.


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Feisty for the reply. These things are all new to me. I am sorry your son had to go through so much and hope he is feeling better now. I am feeling yucky right now and trying to eat a little something since I have not felt like eating for a couple of days. I do drink water as often as I can and need to drink more than I have. Research told me what they were but I really needed to hear from something who had them or knew someone who had them. I also posted on the Crohn's board but nobody replied. They all seem to know each other there and talk about the surgeries they have had for fistulas. These boards have always been helpful and I am glad that I found them. I am hoping that having this does not mean that I have Crohn's instead of IBSd. Time will tell. Hopefully, the doctors next week will know what to do with me. I just don't want to go to the ER since I have been there so much until I was diagnosed with IBS. Now I don't get concerned about the stomach and back pains since I know they are normal for IBS. If only I can get calmed down over this abcess...Thanks again for your response. GadJett


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

You're welcome GadJett.







Please be watchful, though. If you experiencing fever, chills, etc., do not waste time......get to the Doctor. You may need a round of antibiotic if it gets worse. I'm glad you're appointment is for next week. The sooner you can get this checked out, the better. Are you seeing a colon/rectal doc? They are the most knowledgable when it comes to things like this.Good luck to you! Keep us posted.


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Feisty for the advice. I will keep those symptoms in mind and go to the ER if any of them develope. I am hoping to find something that works without the surgery, but will see what the doctors have to say about it all. I am calming down and that is a plus. I was so worried about it all and now I am relaxing a little. Stress can really cause me problems. That is probably why I did not feel like eating and I know I must eat at least a little several times a day to keep the IBS under control. It seems like a domino effect, fix one thing, another crops up. Thanks again for your kindness and help. GadJett


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Gadjett... Not all with abscess and fistulas have Crohn'd disease.. I don't... They thought I might have crohns's disease this last time so that is why I had the colonoscopy done in March... and no I did not.. he also checked for Microscopic UC by doing some biopsies.. Which was also negative.. People with diverticuli are also prone to abscesses... which is most likely in my case..That I do have.. You can have abscesses without fistulas... What is sound like to me is that your abscess is opening and draining, on and off which is a good thing.. Because when it doesn't there is where the trouble can begin.. and pain as well.. To keep it draining and clean, sitz baths are very good.. three to four a day.. also putting a little antibotic ointment on a 4x4 gauze pad and putting it up against the area helps too.. This all until you see your md... I use a peri bottle to cleanse myself after each bowel movement.. I fill the bottle three or four times and spray it gently to cleanse... Some blood is normal too.. how much are you having ...... would you say you are soaking pads up??? If so.. you need to be seen soon.. But for me.. a bloop or two of blood is normal.. and sometimes.. a few bloops.. but if it were to say flow out.. then I would be in the ER... Sometimes and I have had this twice before the area need to be I and D'd ... and allowed to heal from the inside out.. Incised and drained surgically.. this can be as an office visit ... or hospital... depending..


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Prudy. It does flow out periodically and if I push on it, it will flow even more. Most of the time, it is just on the toilet paper. This has been driving me nuts as I have been trying to avoid going to the ER. I was just there when I had that virus and earlier this year with all of the stomach pain a couple of times until I was diagnosed with IBS. I live in a small town and after hours and weekends there is no place else to go. We now have a Fastrax but it is not open on weekends. Most doctor's offices in town are closed on Fridays here also. I have been putting preparation H on my hemmies and this abcess, too. My appetite has been nil and I have been trying to eat a little and I push water whenever I can. I just feel yucky again, probably from not eating as I know with the IBS that I need keep something in my stomach all of the time. So far, it has only flowed once a day in the past two days so I will see what happens today. Thanks....GadJett


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Please do not put Preparation H on the abcess. My son's surgeon told him not to 'cause he was doing the same thing......something about the Preparation H shrinking it instead of allowing it to drain? Don't quote me on that because I don't quite remember. You are much better off putting antibiotic salve on it, but there again, my son was told not to put anything on it......just to keep himself clean and do the sitz baths.The warm sitz baths at least 2 to 3 times a day is good advice. Be sure to keep the abcess area clean at all times. You do not want more bacteria to get in there. It's good that it is draining. Use those soft 2 x 2's or 3 x 3's gauze pads tohelp protect the abcess and absorb the drainage. When your Doc sees you he will know whether it is draining well enough the way it is or if you need a little help with scraping. Sometimes after scraping, they will put some packing in it for a day or so. Most of the time, they tell the person to remove it themselves after a couple of days or so.


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Feisty. I also have some hemmies so is it okay to put it on them? This is driving me nuts since I have never had anything like this before and just don't know what to do for it. These boards are great. Now if I can just calm down again and relax until I go to the doctor. I am going to have some instant oatmeal now since I have had so little to eat in the past couple of days. When I had a BM earlier, there was no blood involved so maybe the draining is pretty much done until it fills up again. Since I am by myself and not really capable of seeing what is back there, I will just have to see what the doctor tells me. I can feel it and it feels like I could have one on each side back there but I don't know that for sure. I appreciate your help. Right now I am going to take a warm shower and then get dressed and eat my oatmeal. GadJett


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh sure, put the Preparation H on the hemmies. Just try not to get on the abcess.I'm wondering if you have some bad external hemmies that are draining and it perhaps isn't an abcess at all? External hemmies can be hard and "lumpy" feeling and can drain little by little. Just a thought. They can make it feel almost likeyou have a sore, fever in the area, too. Can you take a mirror and try to see the area?


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Feisty, the lump is away from the area where the hemmies are, more on the butt cheek. No, can't use a mirror to see that area. I am a fairly large woman so I cannot see the area. Where the drain is as far as I can tell, is near the hemmies. So far, no real bleeding since last night but I am sure it will happen again. Last night when I was sitting on the toilet, it felt like a tear and then the blood flowed out. I could press on the abcess and make it flow faster. I guess if it happens again, I should go to the ER and get it checked out. Right now, I just don't feel like doing much of anything. Just yucky.Thanks...GadJett


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Gadjett are you sure this isn't a hemmie that is perhaps prolapsed.. protruding out the rectum and now bleeding??? You probably would feel more at ease if you had someone at least look at it... don't you think?? And if it is an abscess you need to start on some type of antibotic..If this were me.. I would go to the ER...ACtually my GI told me with my abscess to push on it to release drainage... so everytime I used the BR or sitz bath I would apply pressure when I put the gauze pad on.. the object is to get the infection out... Antibotics also are needed as well.. I knew to expect blood having had this before twice.. I know bleeding and pus are draining out.. If you felt a tear... it is possible you have a fissure?? ... which would also bleed and cause pain when defecating.. Yes ... you do need to eat.. and believe me ... I know what you are feeling both physically and emotionally... but what you don't need at this stage is diarrhea or constipation.. So the best thing at this point is to go to the ER... and have someone at least see what and where this is coming from.. so you can put your mind on ease... and be able to take care of yourself.. I know that being home alone is lonely.. and kind of scarey too.. So I say this with much care involved.. to heck with how many times you have been there and for what reason.. that is what they are there for.. so go to the ER..


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Gadjett......only one more day to go before you see the Doc. Hang in there. How are you doing today?You mentioned eating instant oatmeal yesterday for breakfast. How did that go? Not sure how your intestines reacts to oatmeal.... for me, it is a no-no. Lots of gas, bloating and the "d" from oatmeal. Perhaps some cream of wheat or cream of rice cereal instead if the oatmeal didn't agree with you? How about trying the BRAT diet to calm down the "d"? B--bananasR--white riceA--apples (not apple juice)T--toast (white bread only)Here's a link to the BRAT diet:http://www.ccsu.edu/healthservice/General%...on/BratDiet.htm


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Gadjett.......how are you doing? Check in please.


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Feisty, sorry about the delay. I wound up in the hospital for five days. I had an endoscopy and a colonoscopy. My surgeon removed a polyp, repaired a fistula and discovered I have extreme gastritis. She gave me a picture of the inside of my stomach and pointed out the problems and has me on really strong stomach meds. I do sitz baths twice a day and fortunately, the fistula went from my tailbone to my buttocks and not the anus. Right now, I am feeling exhausted. After almost of week of being in bed with an IV, doing the Fleet prep for the colonoscopy and four days of being on clear liquid diet, I am mending. Eating what I can, thank goodness for microwaves and drinking plenty of bottled water. About all I do, is let the dog out and feed the animals. And, get on my notebook computer here in my recliner so I can take my mind off of my stomach aches. It has to be tend considering all it has been through and I am not taking any pain meds for it. Thanks for your concern. You can send me a personal message if you wish. I like email pals.GadJett(Sally)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

(((Gadjett))) Whew! I had a feeling you ended up in the hospital. I could tell from your posts that things were not right. I'm glad they did those tests and found what is wrong. And yeow.......that fistula.......that's awful. I hope it heals for you now. It may take a while, so be patient.Take it easy and don't overdo......I don't want to see you have a set back. What are they treating you with for the gastritis? Take care of yourself.


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Feisty, thanks for your concern. I am taking carafate 1gm four times a day and protonix 40mg once a day. Yes, it was a rough road but hopefully, now things will get better. The surgeon will check the fistula on Thursday when I have my appointment with her. I totally trust her as she has now done two endoscopies and three colonoscopies on me. She gave me a picture of my stomach and showed me what was going on. I am pretty much resting in my recliner and spending time on my laptop computer. I let the dog out and feed the animals and myself and that is about it. My appetite still has not returned and I have to make sure I eat an hour after the carafate as it has to coat the stomach. Thanks again for your concern. Talk to you later.GadJett


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Gadjett......how are you doing?


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Feisty, I am doing pretty good. With the carafate coating my stomach before I eat, I find that I am able to eat pretty much what I want. I still get tired but then, it has only been a week since my surgeries. I see my surgeon tomorrow so she can see how the fistula is progressing. It is all a matter of getting my strength back considering everything that I went through in the past two weeks. I guess I want too much too soon but I am still on restriction as to what I can do, maybe that will change after I see her tomorrow.I have a list of questions that I want to ask her. Every time I think of something, I write it down. Thanks for your concern. Right now I am not posting much but I do read the boards several times a day. I hope you are doing better. These boards are like having a big extended family.Chat later, GadJett


----------



## FistulaMike (Dec 29, 2009)

I discovered a perianal abscess that became a fistula last October. I was put on Cipro and Flagyl. Three draining setons were put in and hava remained there until this past Tuesday.I have Crohn's and was placed on Humira a week and a half ago.The setons were removed and the fistula closed over night. Yes over night.The down side is that I now have to deal with being on an immunosuppresant for years.I have had no adverse reactions and feel great.Good Luck


----------



## Youarewhatyoueat (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi I am looking for people who have a perianal abscess that will not heal but would be interested to find a way to stop this occurring?

I had a perianal abscess and 5 operations to help the seton move through the fistula created by draining the abscess. It was not getting any better until I made a change to my diet. I am looking for individuals with the same/similar problem who would be interested in making the same change to their diet as I did to find out if it clears up the problem. If you are interested please get in touch.


----------

